# I was killing time cause I dont want to go to bed at 11 42



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got on U Tubes to see how to make milk gravy. I LOVED that stuff when mom made it. She tried to show me how but I didn't pick it up. I remember that I had to keep stirring so it wouldn't lump up, but that's all. I got on U TUbes, and several of them said to use a tablespoon or 3 of oil used to fry meat of any kind. I don't remember mom doing that. Is that the way, and I just don't remember, OR is there another way to make it without the oil?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, that's the way. Put the flour in the pan a stir it around in the grease for minute or so, until it starts to brown, then add the milk and keep stirring. I prefer canned milk.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Growing up in the south, we always had a soup can near the stove with bacon grease in it for either frying eggs or making gravy. Whenever we made bacon, the grease went into the can.


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

There is no way to make it without oil, unless you get the instant garbage.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Then can I use the olive oil?

I use it to fry taters with.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I fry what ever meat I will use, drain off some of the grease but leave some, add flour, brown a little and get the lumps of flour softened, then pour in milk and cook until thickened. That and one of Grandma's drop biscuits is good for any meal. I use bacon grease for egg gravy on toast, just add boiled eggs after gravy thickens....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't really like the taste of olive oil alone, I would use mostly meat greases or butter, 1/2 OO and 1/2 other maybe if cutting back on Cholesterol....James


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I made it just the other day. Unlike most here I add the milk, stir in the flour and scrape the bottom of the pan to get the crunchy bits off, add salt, and THEN I turn on the heat and stir until it is cooked. If you do not keep stirring then the gravy will be lumpy.

Once you get the hang of it it is hard to mess up, unless you stop stirring before the gravy has thickened. I do not even add oil. I just take baked meat out of the pan, pour in milk, stir in flour and salt, stir, and heat while stirring.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I use just butter for the oil.

Few TBSP each of butter, flour. Equal amounts of both.

Mix this together and cook it, keep stirring until you see bubbles and the flour gets a tiny bit brown. 

Then add a cup or a little more of milk and stir, stir, stir. Stir it until it turns to gravy.

Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I use butter and flour same as above


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually, the only time I make gravy is after frying chicken. I don't measure, so I pour off the oil until I have enough in the pan to make the amount of gravy I want, leaving the crumbles in the pan.

I then add enough flour, a little at a time, until I have enough for the oil in the pan. I add salt and pepper, then cook/stir over med heat using a slotted tablespoon, breaking up any clumps of flour as I go, until it's as brown as I want it to be.

I then add milk, maybe a half cup at a time, and continue to add until it's the thickness I want. I then cook it for a few more minutes, stirring constantly.

Crack open a couple of homemade biscuits, slather on the gravy, dive in.

OK, now I'm hungry...


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then can I use the olive oil?
> 
> I use it to fry taters with.


You don't need oil.

Use left-over bacon grease, sausage grease or just butter. Add flour until you have a thick paste and keep cooking that, constantly stirring, for a few minutes to "cook" the flour and remove the flour-y flavor.

Then add milk a little at a time while constantly stirring and repeat until you have reached the desired thickness.

The simplest way is to use a 1/4 lb of sausage, fry that over low heat (without adding any grease), remove the fried, crumbled sausage and make the gravy with the grease released by cooking the sausage.

When it has reached the desired thickness, add the cooked sausage, sale and pepper and enjoy.

Oil for gravy? Gross.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I got on U Tubes to see how to make milk gravy. I LOVED that stuff when mom made it.
> 
> *She tried to show me how but I didn't pick it up. *
> 
> I remember that I had to keep stirring so it wouldn't lump up, but that's all. I got on U TUbes, and several of them said to use a tablespoon or 3 of oil used to fry meat of any kind. I don't remember mom doing that. Is that the way, and I just don't remember, OR is there another way to make it without the oil?


:shocked:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dutchie, I don't eat meat here, so I don't have any grease made by frying meat.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You fry things but NO BACON!!!!!!!!




....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I fry taters ONLY.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, I may get away from that finding that If I put a buncha sliced taters in a bowl in the mW run them for 6 mins, then flip them over and run them again for 6 mins. There just about as good as when I fry them, and no mess on the stove with splattered oil.
I likely havnt eaten bacon since dad was alive, and id go up there to see him for a week. That was around 16yrs ago.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You don't like any crunchy in your fried potatoes? Or cut some onion into them?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They are a bit crunchy, and a bit leathery. There eatable, and that's enough.

IM AN EASY KEEPER LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> They are a bit crunchy, and a bit leathery. There eatable, and that's enough.
> 
> IM AN EASY KEEPER LOL


This is a suggestion to imitate a gravy without meat based grease. This is assuming you do partake of dairy? Take the oil that you fried the potatoes in, the suggestion to add onions was a good one or try garlic chopped or minced, remove the potatoes and onions when cooked. The onions or garlic will have added flavor to the oil which you wisk in equal parts of flour til thickened. Add milk with some cream, measure of one cup of liquid per equal tablespoon of flour. So if you had 3 tablespoons oil, you will have added roughly 3 tablespoons flour and you would get up to 3 cups gravy. For thicker gravy, add less milk. Here is what I would add after your gravy is smooth and thickened. Try adding a drop or two of natural smoke flavor as it will help accent it like bacon grease would. Add salt and pepper to taste. Rough grind pepper also helps. 

When I made my homemade clam chowders, digging up my own clams...I didn't always have a smoky enough meat to add despite having ham. So, I would add diced regular ham and add a little bit of natural smoke flavor. It worked very well in my chowders and made them taste like bacon had been added. I think it will help you make a palatable gravy without the meat.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill have to give that a try when I get a stove in here.


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't seen this mentioned, but I DID start skimming comments after a while....

A cast iron skillet is important for me. I've never been able to get good gravy in any other kind of pan.


----------

